# umbilical hernia??? in a puppy



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, as many of you may know, hubby and I are researching for a playmate for Mia. Whether it be in a couple of months or longer.

We have spoke to and obtained information from a number of incredible reputable breeders, who have been so giving of their time. Some have even told me, even if you don't get a puppy from me, you can always call me with questions. How great is that.

This particular breeder is a bit closer to us, and would alleviate the need to have the baby flown, which we were going to do with escort. It's about a 4 hour drive. I trust this breeder implicity.

Okay, so, spoke to an incredible, very reputable breeder who has both a little girl and a little boy. The little boy, sounds to be the perfect temperment for Mia, and I am so in love with him already. The little girl is too cute for words, and seems to have the identical personality as Mia. 

Here's my heartache,...the little boy has a herniated umbical, which is very small, and can be fixed when he is neutured.
The downside to my huband and I being caring, loving and very watchful parents, is we more then likely would worry from the time we got the little guy, till he had this problem fixed. From reading, it does seem that this can occur and is not uncommon, but it is to us. 

Here's my questions - 

1) If the litte guy and little Mia are playing is there even the slightest chance his hernia could become worse, or cause him any pain, while they are playing.

I'm already sick with worry, but that is becuase I am uninformed and hoping some of you can provide insight. I will also be calling the vet later, but truly appreciate any insight that you may have.

Both the little boy and girl are the same price - so it's not a price issue . It's a worried Mommy issue.

My husband and I are the type, that watch every ounce of their little bodies after shots are given, to see if there is any reactions. We make sure to make an appointment when both of us are home, 24 hours round the clock, for serveral days after their shots, so we can be together and watch the little baby in case there is a reaction.

I would not consider us over worriers, we haven't made a wrong call yet, when contacting the vet, but still we are worriers and always keep a close eye out on our babies, no matter if they are perfectly healthy, or no matter the age.

Thanks everyone.
xoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Update *****

Just got more information. It is a small hernia, the size of a pea, in the umbical area. Anyone ever heard of this?

Thanks so much!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 24 2008, 06:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676555


> Update *****
> Just got more information. It is a small hernia, the size of a pea, in the umbical area. Anyone ever heard of this?[/B]


We had a female foster Maltese (Suzy) who had one litter of pups. She, too, had a hernia. It was repaired when Suzy was spayed. Piece of cake. Suzy never went after the incision or even displayed the fact that she'd had surgery. She was all about play, play, play!

I believe hernias can be genetic. Dr Jaimie?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I trust the breeder will pay for the repair? I wouldn't be too concerned although
if I had a choice I would choose the girl since she matches Mia's personality so well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 24 2008, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676618


> I trust the breeder will pay for the repair? I wouldn't be too concerned although
> if I had a choice I would choose the girl since she matches Mia's personality so well.[/B]


It is customary for the breeder to deduct the cost of the hernia repair from the purchase price of the puppy. To be on the safe side, I would have his vet records faxed to your vet to see how serious the hernia is and what the cost of repair would be. In most cases, hernias are a simple fix during the spay or neuter.

Here is some more information:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2090&aid=442


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone so much!!! I really appreciate very much your advice and input.

Sorry, I should have mentioned, the breeder did offer to lower his price, but since they were so good to meet us half way,
I told her not to worry about taking down his price, and leave it at the original price.

It's not the money so much, but you all are so right, it is more so the worry factor, as I never heard of this.

I did call my vet and spoke to a tech, and she knew about this condition right off the bat, just like all of you shared.
She had heard of it, generally, and I say generally, as you never know, some normal routine things, can go a different way then routine, but generally, she stated, it can be corrected during his neuter operation. I asked her if it was a genetic problem, and she stated that was a very good question, and would have one of the nurses call me back. 

I think I fell in love with the little guy, even more, because he does have this problem and feel so bad for him, even though, it more then likely could easily be fixed. 

I know how my husband and I are, even though, we could be reassured the little guy would be okay, and play and roll around with baby Mia, we would be holding our breaths until it was repaired.

I not only shared this with all of you, to gain information, but in case someone else runs along the same thing.

It's amazing, the different things I am unaware of, even after having them in my life for 18 years. It's scarey in some ways.
But I always leave myself open to learning.

I thank you so much again, and I truly do trust this breeder a great deal and will talk more with her this evening.

Wish I wasn't such a worry wort - but when you first bring them home, there's so much that needs your attention: - Making sure they eat well, get acclimated, feel safe and adjusted to their new enviroment, and that Mia and the little baby, 
adjust well together, and that they equally feel loved individually and as siblings. 

Thank you all again!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jill also had a tiny hernia when we got her. It grew slowly until we got her spayed (at 4 months) and the doctor removed it. It did not bother her at all and she and Jack played like normal before and after!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I once had a standard poodle who had an umbilical hernia when I adopted her as a pup.

We didn't have to do anything with it. She was fine.

I think I recall the breeder mentioning it kept her from being show quality or breeding material?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing...very much.

xoxo


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds to me like your heart has already been stolen. In that case, wouldn't you worry if someone else got him, they might not take as good of care of him as you would?


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Cuddles has an umbilical hernia right now. It is about the size of a pea and can feel larger at times. I have the vet check it at office visits, but she always insists that it is no big deal and we will fix it when she is spayed. She is very active and has never even acted like it has bothered her. So, if you do end up with the boy, I dont think you should have any problems with it!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley had one too - his was repaired when he was neutered, no problems at all!

Although .... I do recall some time ago here at SM, someone had a story of a hernia being repaired, but then coming back ?? Someone else might remember more details - but until I read that story, I didn't realise they were capable of 'coming back' ??


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so so so so so so glad your babies all did so well. Does my heart so good.

It's so hard doing research, as your intention is to plan, but as sooon as you see the babies, :wub: :wub: :wub: - You think..okay now is good .

I truly do want to get into rescue, when both hubby and I are home round the clock. I don't think I could foster, because I couldn't see the babies go to a different home. But I want to bring the most needy into our home. Hubby doesn't know my plans for his retirement yet....shhhhhh  It's either that or skin children.

Sorry off topic. This has all been so very educational, and I greatly appreciate, all of your input and once again, so glad it all worked out for our babies.

xoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is one of the only true health issues in Lhasa Apsos. I was a top Lhasa breeder for more than 25 years and I would say that about 1 in every 4 Lhasa puppies has an umbilical hernia. They are normally very small and no problem at all. They can easily be corrected when the spay or neuter is done.

IMO, it is not really something too worry about, especially if it is so small. I have never had a problem with a puppy that had an umbilical hernia. They play and romp normally with no problem at all.

Obviously this is a very reputable breeder to disclose the problem to you upfront. I believe that my vet did this surgery for an extra $40-50 at the time of the spay/neuter.

This would not stop me, in any way, from getting the male.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 24 2008, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676914


> This is one of the only true health issues in Lhasa Apsos. I was a top Lhasa breeder for more than 25 years and I would say that about 1 in every 4 Lhasa puppies has an umbilical hernia. They are normally very small and no problem at all. They can easily be corrected when the spay or neuter is done.
> 
> IMO, it is not really something too worry about, especially if it is so small. I have never had a problem with a puppy that had an umbilical hernia. They play and romp normally with no problem at all.
> 
> ...



Lacie's Mom, she absolutely is wonderful! Thank you for confirming that!!!! She actually offered to take $100.00 off the baby.

Your input is so greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe you were thinking about my story about Spunky? Spunky had an umbilical hernia - I don't think it was apparent when I first got him (at about 9 weeks of age). It was repaired when he was neutered. 

His did "reappear," although I can't remember how much later.  Now, almost 12 years after it was repaired, it is there, or at least looks like it is. It protrudes quite a lot, but the vets assure me that it is fatty tissue, not the intestine protruding. They say it is not necessary to fix it now, and probably won't ever be, but it is just one more thing to be aware of, to watch just in case it becomes something more. 

I am told it can be genetic, or it can be caused by too much tension on the umbilical cord around the time of birth, either by the mother or by human involvement in the birth process.

I guess it is pretty common, but since it can be genetic, you might want to (tactfully) make sure the breeder's breeding dogs are screened for other types of health issues.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (mss @ Nov 25 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677514


> Maybe you were thinking about my story about Spunky? Spunky had an umbilical hernia - I don't think it was apparent when I first got him (at about 9 weeks of age). It was repaired when he was neutered.
> 
> His did "reappear," although I can't remember how much later.  Now, almost 12 years after it was repaired, it is there, or at least looks like it is. It protrudes quite a lot, but the vets assure me that it is fatty tissue, not the intestine protruding. They say it is not necessary to fix it now, and probably won't ever be, but it is just one more thing to be aware of, to watch just in case it becomes something more.
> 
> ...



Thanks MSS for sharing your experience and I am sure your littel guy is fine. Sorry that it seems to hav reappeared, but so glad the vet said everything is fine.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (mss @ Nov 25 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677514


> Spunky had an umbilical hernia. It was repaired when he was neutered.
> 
> His did "reappear," although I can't remember how much later.  Now, almost 12 years after it was repaired, it is there, or at least looks like it is. It protrudes quite a lot, but the vets assure me that it is fatty tissue, not the intestine protruding.
> 
> I am told it can be genetic.[/B]


I posted that one of our Maltese fosters, Suzy, had one litter of pups and then had a hernia successfully repaired when she was spayed.

Last night, without me telling him about this post, my husband remarked that he had heard from Suzy's 'furever' mom: Suzy had another hernia repaired! Suzy has lived with her 'new' family since September, 2006, so it's been 2 yrs, 2 mos since her spay and initial hernia repair. 

I wish I could post pictures; Suzy was/is such a little clown!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Nov 26 2008, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677802


> QUOTE (mss @ Nov 25 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677514





> Spunky had an umbilical hernia. It was repaired when he was neutered.
> 
> His did "reappear," although I can't remember how much later.  Now, almost 12 years after it was repaired, it is there, or at least looks like it is. It protrudes quite a lot, but the vets assure me that it is fatty tissue, not the intestine protruding.
> 
> I am told it can be genetic.[/B]


I posted that one of our Maltese fosters, Suzy, had one litter of pups and then had a hernia successfully repaired when she was spayed.

Last night, without me telling him about this post, my husband remarked that he had heard from Suzy's 'furever' mom: Suzy had another hernia repaired! Suzy has lived with her 'new' family since September, 2006, so it's been 2 yrs, 2 mos since her spay and initial hernia repair. 

I wish I could post pictures; Suzy was/is such a little clown! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Aww poor little Suzy, but I bet she is a cutie :wub: :wub: So, I guess there are chances that it can come back. But glad Suzy is loving her forever home!


----------

